# Western Show Helmets - opinion?



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I agree! You can even glue a western hat on a helmet, it looks pretty good!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep, I agree. When it comes to youth especially, safety is paramount!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

You get laughed at where I ride if you wear a helmet in a barrel class or something.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I barrel race in a helmet and I've never gotten laughed at. Theres actually a barrel racer that got an awesome sponsorship from a helmet company for running in a helmet. 
At the local shows here, they are mandatory. I do wish larger organizations would make it mandatory for minors to have a helmet though.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

At my little local show association, nearly all of the youths wear helmets. You can wear a hat, if you have permission off your parents. Everyone encourages safety there. And I think people are stupid if they laugh at you for wearing a helmet. They're the stupid ones for not considering their own safety.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I hate it when kids think that the cowboy hat they're wearing will protect their head if they fall. I'd like to see a cowboy hat that would protect you from those hard hooves.
_


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I agree! I never had to wear a helmet growing up... even in local shows! I wish I had known they had this! I think its cute!

Troxel® Western Cowboy Hat Helmet - Horse.com


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

When I ride, I usually wear a helmet. And in 4-H shows I do, but in other shows, I don't, and I just use a regular helemt. I hate the western hat ones, It makes your head look 5x bigger than it is.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If my kids can't lope in a circle in a western saddle without falling off then I don't want them at the show. I think that helmets often give riders a false sense of security and let them do things they shouldn't be doing anyway. I really don't think that associations should be mandating helmet use. People have the inherent right to choose what and how much safety precautions they use. One reason tht western riders don't use helmets much is that a western saddle is much easier to ride and your usually not jumping fences in one. I come from an area that has alot of horses and I don't know of anyone that has had a head injury from falling off. I currently have a finger injury and I know some people that have badly broken thier legs but no head injuries. I'm not saying that it doesn't happen but it is not as common as people think.


----------



## Fancygal (May 14, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> If my kids can't lope in a circle in a western saddle without falling off then I don't want them at the show. I think that helmets often give riders a false sense of security and let them do things they shouldn't be doing anyway. I really don't think that associations should be mandating helmet use. People have the inherent right to choose what and how much safety precautions they use. One reason tht western riders don't use helmets much is that a western saddle is much easier to ride and your usually not jumping fences in one. I come from an area that has alot of horses and I don't know of anyone that has had a head injury from falling off. I currently have a finger injury and I know some people that have badly broken thier legs but no head injuries. I'm not saying that it doesn't happen but it is not as common as people think.


 
I really agree with what was said here.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I understand your reasoning behind not making your kids wear a helmet, but it's not sound reasoning.

Regardless if your kid can lope in a circle, regardless if a western saddle is easier to ride, a horse is a living, thinking, independent creature. All it takes is ONE spook to unseat your child. All it takes is ONE TIME to have your child suffer brain damage that will change his life (and yours) forever.

Adults can make this decision, but children cannot. I think the horse community needs to make a decision for them so no one feels out of place if they want to wear a helmet in the western classes.

If you don't think it's as common as people think, just look at some of the clips on youtube of riding accidents.

It's the same as wearing a seat belt or a helmet on a motorcycle. 

If you have the option to use something that will protect you in the event of an accident, you are wise to use it.

Truth is, I began riding English and helmets (hard hats) were mandatory. I switched to Western and never wore one. I did have a bad riding accident, but did not hit my head, instead I broke my back. Today I do wear a helmet because knowing how hurt I can be, I'd rather not scramble my brains as well.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

You make your decision and I will make mine for myself and my family. My kids do sometimes wear helmets but if they have a horse ready to compete in a show they shouldn't need one.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm sorry Kevin, but why would you EVER say that as a parent and a father? How will it HURT them to wear a helmet during a show? The only thing I can think of is that they possibly could get hurt if they DON'T wear one? Are helmets, life savers for your children and their brains, not stylish enough for your children to wear them?

I have ridden horses since I was six and by the grace of God I have not fallen off horribly yet. But EVERY time my *** sits down on a horse, I remember they are HALF TON animals with brains the size of peanuts, and wear my helmet religiously. WHY would you take the chance?

I just don't understand.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Adutls, yep, make you're own decision. Juniours/youths? I don't think they should have a choice.

I show ASH, and none of the adults wear helmets, they all wear akubras, yet youths, under 18, MUST wear a helmet. No one complains or cares.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

samc230 said:


> I'm sorry Kevin, but why would you EVER say that as a parent and a father? How will it HURT them to wear a helmet during a show? The only thing I can think of is that they possibly could get hurt if they DON'T wear one? Are helmets, life savers for your children and their brains, not stylish enough for your children to wear them?
> 
> I have ridden horses since I was six and by the grace of God I have not fallen off horribly yet. But EVERY time my *** sits down on a horse, I remember they are HALF TON animals with brains the size of peanuts, and wear my helmet religiously. WHY would you take the chance?
> 
> I just don't understand.


I'm okay with that.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I wish there was a rule that youths have to wear helmets at western shows, because I want to start showing soon and my parents won't let me put one foot in a stirrup without my helmet on, and I'm afraid I will be the only kid there with one on.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I know in my daughters 4H shows , it is mandatory for all kids to wear helmets while mounted English and Western. I am not sure about the other shows but I believe I have seen youth wear helmets in the PQHA/AQHA shows but unsure if it is required.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

dynamite. said:


> I wish there was a rule that youths have to wear helmets at western shows, because I want to start showing soon and my parents won't let me put one foot in a stirrup without my helmet on, and I'm afraid I will be the only kid there with one on.


It sounds like your about to learn an important life lesson. Do what you need to do and don't worry about fitting in. Whats right isn't always popular and whats popular isn't always right. i won't require my kids to wear helmets but I will require they treat those around them with respect.


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I need to stop replying to you Kevin, you make absolutely NO sense. I'm sad there are parents in the world who care so little about their children's lives.

Dynamite, I will, and always have worn helmets at every single rodeo, barrel race, and trail ride I have EVER gone to. No one here wears helmets either. A couple girls said something to me the first time I wore one, but after that, no one said a word. It is nothing to be ashamed of, and you are 100x safer than they are. Are your brains not worth the minimal ridicule? I mean, what are they going to say? "You're a loser for wearing your helmet" ? That would not even phase me due to the stupidity in an insult like that.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

samc230 said:


> I need to stop replying to you Kevin, you make absolutely NO sense. I'm sad there are parents in the world who care so little about their children's lives.


I'm sad that there are people inthe world that feel like they have to manage other peoples lives. It's really none of your business if my kids wear helmets or not. I'm also saddened that you have so little tolerance for someones opinion just because it's the opposite of yours. Make your kids wear helmets but leave MY kids alone. As far as my reply to the OP, if you can't figure out the life lesson I was refering to then you have probably never learned it yourself and for that I am deeply saddened.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

This is one of my biggest pet peaves! Every time I go to the AQHA shows I see all these kids (walk/trot) riding around with no helmets. English riders never have their helmets on until they show. And I keep thinking, there should be at least an 18 and under helmet rule! I feel that kids under 18 are just that, kids and a decision like that should not be left up to them to make. It should be like seatbelts, you are a child, you wear one.... just my opinion....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

dynamite. said:


> I wish there was a rule that youths have to wear helmets at western shows, because I want to start showing soon and my parents won't let me put one foot in a stirrup without my helmet on, and I'm afraid I will be the only kid there with one on.


Most show-billets have a statement that is somewhat to this effect "Hard hats are permitted in all classes english or western"... Why would anyone make fun of someone for protecting themselves!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

Amen, farmpony. Children should wear helmets by law. They are too young to weigh the pro's and con's in a mature way, all they consider is what their peers think.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am under 18 and I would never consider riding without a hat no matter what discipline I did and I think I am mature enough to weigh out the pros and cons of wearing a helmet and there is alot more reasons to wear one then not too not trying to argue with you sam but I am mature enough because I seem to be making the mature decision of wearing one


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

One word:
Darwinism.


Really, if you're an adult and don't want to wear a helmet, fine... your life, your head, your responsibility. 
Kevinshorses... thank God you aren't my father. I'd hate to find out that you risked my life because you "trusted the horse" or thought they were uncool for your discipline, or gave me "a false sense of security." 
Good grief.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I'm sad that there are people inthe world that feel like they have to manage other peoples lives. It's really none of your business if my kids wear helmets or not. I'm also saddened that you have so little tolerance for someones opinion just because it's the opposite of yours. Make your kids wear helmets but leave MY kids alone. As far as my reply to the OP, if you can't figure out the life lesson I was refering to then you have probably never learned it yourself and for that I am deeply saddened.


Do I sense a re-incarnation of County?


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I think people rely on helmets too much. Things happen. You could be wearing a helmet, go right over a horse, and the horse could still smash your face. 

I am fifteen, and refuse to wear one unless I am on a trail or riding a greenish horse. You risk your life everytime you get on a horse, and I don't think a little bit of head protection is going to keep you sooooo safe. I happily wear my cowboy hat in the arena.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I think people rely on helmets too much. Things happen. You could be wearing a helmet, go right over a horse, and the horse could still smash your face.


 
How do people rely on helmets? I don’t really understand that statement. And yep, injuries still happen, people still get hurt, people still die. But helmet REDUCE the risk of a life ending or disabling head injury. Do you wear a seatbelt in a car? Same thing. Sure you can still get injured. But the chances are greatly reduced. 



> I am fifteen, and refuse to wear one unless I am on a trail or riding a greenish horse. You risk your life everytime you get on a horse, and I don't think a little bit of head protection is going to keep you sooooo safe. I happily wear my cowboy hat in the arena.


 
You risk your life everytime you get on a horse, so why not do such a small thing to reduce that risk? No one here has said helmets keep you safe. Nothing less then NOT riding will keep you safe. Helmets? They just make it more likely that you will be able to enjoy riding even after a bad fall. I love riding waaay to much to risk never being able to ride again by not wearing a helmet.

A cowboy hat gives zero protection. 

The way I see it… There are no negative effects of wearing a helmet, but a pretty darn big positive.


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Well said, Wild Spot.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Kevinshorses, i don't know about what you said "people have the inherent right to choose" the goverment has stepped in and told us we don't have the right to choose in our own personal car to wear a seat belt or not. They have stepped in an told us we have to have our kids wear a helmet on a bicycle.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tennessee said:


> I think people rely on helmets too much. *Things happen.* You could be wearing a helmet, go right over a horse, and the horse could still smash your face.
> 
> I am fifteen, and refuse to wear one unless I am on a trail or riding a greenish horse. You risk your life everytime you get on a horse, and I don't think a little bit of head protection is going to keep you sooooo safe. I happily wear my cowboy hat in the arena.


Which is exactly why I wear a helmet, and actually I do wear a protective vest when I'm on a really green horse, or am jumping.

Things happen. Why wouldn't you protect yourself as best you can against accidents?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

waterbuggies said:


> Kevinshorses, i don't know about what you said "people have the inherent right to choose" the goverment has stepped in and told us we don't have the right to choose in our own personal car to wear a seat belt or not. They have stepped in an told us we have to have our kids wear a helmet on a bicycle.


I don't think the government should be telling us that we have to wear seatbelts either. I don't need a nanny to take care of me. I am willing to take care of myself or suffer the consequences. I wish more people felt the same.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Why would you not take the precaution and wear a seatbelt? The chances of it saving your life are so many times higher than the chances of it injuring you futher.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I wear a seatbelt everytime I get in a car. I don't however appreciate someone telling me that if I don't wear one they can fine me. It's about personal freedom. It's off topic so I won't go any further but that's the reason I responded to any of the helmet threads. I don't think you should have control of my life or my kids. I respect your choice to do what you choose so I expect you to do the same.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Um.. was just about to post something COMPLETELY off topic to the OP. 

I will just say that I'm glad certain things have rules, like driving.. seatbelts, and I hope someday soon cell phones (while driving.) If some rules weren't in place, people would just go nuts and probably kill other people.

Drat, still off topic. Oh well, this will be my last hoorah in this topic


----------



## QHChik (Jun 26, 2009)

Did anybody read the reviews about the helmet that was posted on the first page? They talked about how absolutely ridiculous it looked. That is why nobody wears them. If they looked a little more like a NICE cowboy hat then people in aqha shows or whatever might consider wearing them...

Unfortunately, at breed shows a nice hat is just as much a piece of your show attire as your chaps or shirt. Until there is a nice alternative to what was posted, people will continue wearing hats.

Maybe Troxel could team up with Sean Ryon... HAHA...


----------

